# Johndeere7420



## Mushmellond (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone I’m having issues with my John Deere 7420, it has the rabbit and turtle shifter and another shit button down by the throttle what it’s doing is every time I push the button to shift up or down the throttle raises up high then back down when shifting and I would love to know what’s the problem thanks


----------

